# Last year’s Cannabis Cup Winner....Venom OG



## Aggie007 (Oct 17, 2019)

It smells as good as it looks.


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 17, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## umbra (Oct 17, 2019)

excellent


----------



## Cinister1 (Oct 17, 2019)

Aggie007 said:


> It smells as good as it looks.


Holy hot dam! That’s awesome! What is it called?


----------



## Eamandrell (Jan 27, 2020)

Oh wow! That’s straight up BEAUTIFUL! They look amazing. My mouth started to water.. lol! Haha.. Awesomeness!!


----------

